# Toro 724 QXE meets its match.



## Papajoe41 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,
I live in Salt Lake City, Utah and we just received about 16" of wet snow during the night. I took my 724 out and started to snowblow. It had a difficult time getting through on that first cut. It kept riding up on the snow and I had to back-up and go again. I noticed two things: first - the slowest speed is too fast for the auger to input that amount of snow, it just seems to pack in front of the auger, and second- the wheels are too small and keep slipping. I know that is probably to deep a snow to blow for that machine. I solved the problem by taking about half width passes and then make a second pass to pick up the remnants. This is the third time that I have used this new machine and from the beginning I noticed how fast that low speed is. Much faster than the low speed on my previous 521. Toro could easily lower the gear ratio to the wheels since that are so many choices. Besides, that fastest speed is really too fast to do any snowblowing, anyway. I am still very glad that I upgraded to this one, the performance of this snowblower is excellent.
Papajoe41


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am not familiar with that exact model, but I am 95% sure that you should be able to adjust the ground speed control linkage to slow down the forward speeds, and this will wind up speeding up the reverse speeds. See if the owners manual discusses this.


----------



## HogdogJoe (Oct 20, 2016)

The Snowmaster range is a compromise... 

Ultimately no single stage is going to handle 16 inches of snow. Honda's top end single stage is 12 inches. The Snowmaster is a _really_ nice single stage, but a single stage it remains. I've used it up to about twelve-thirteen inches of snow without issue, but given that its max is 18 inches and everyone knows the manufacturers list ideal conditions, I am unsurprised it struggled with 16 inches. 

Where the Snowmaster range shines is between about 4 inches and 12 inches. Between those depths the machine is incredibly fast at clearing snow, so fast in fact I can normally clear my entire property while neighbours with both single and two stages are still doing their EOD. That's partly due to its low weight (Vs. two stage) and partly due to its powered wheels and improved throw distance (Vs. single stage). 

As I said at the start it is a huge compromise snowblower. It definitely won't compete with the heavyweights in the two stage department and it definitely isn't as light or cheap as the lightweights in the single stage department. But if you have snow depths just a little too high for single stage (and want powered wheels, Quick Stick, better throwing distance, etc) it fits that niche. 

It legitimately sucks that the snow was too heavy today. Hopefully that will be the exception and not the rule.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Every thing has a limit, every thing. Wet or deep snow requires more power, simple.
Think Tim Allen.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine had no issue with 16" + last winter.. Wonder if something could be adjusted incorrectly with yours?


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

There really isn't anything to adjust on the Snowmasters! 

If the snow is heavy & wet, yes, it'll struggle a little more...relative to the full 2-stages. If that snow was the typical "medium/average" weight snow, the Snowmaster's just zoom thru that stuff! HogdogJoe summed it up well!

There is no ONE perfect machine.....

Faron


----------



## Snow Gone (Jan 29, 2016)

I live a little south of Salt Lake City and the recent snow was definitely wet and heavy. The temperatures hovered close to 32 F during much of the snow fall. In my area the bottom 1 inch or so was actually slush. I have an 828 LXE and it had to work hard to get through the end of driveway piles. It definitely would have been a challenge with a single stage.


----------

